
Largest true-color photograph of the night sky ever - Rumudiez
http://media.skysurvey.org/interactive360/index.html
======
ISL
From the author: [http://skysurvey.org/blog/2011/2/17/for-all-the-nights-
stars](http://skysurvey.org/blog/2011/2/17/for-all-the-nights-stars)

I was surprised to find that this wasn't a compilation of Sloan images, or one
of the larger sky survey collaborations. This appears to be a one-person
project.

------
MartinMcGirk
I guess because the title here says "photograph" it didn't occur to me until
the second visit that I could click and drag to look around. When I did though
I got hit with the "Oh wow. That's incredible." sensation.

I love this.

~~~
jsilence
same here

------
antirez
Impressive to see how big (near) the Andromeda galaxy is compared to all the
rest.

~~~
cellover
Andromeda looks actually really big! It reminds of this post on APOD showing
the apparent size compared to the moon:
[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap061228.html](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap061228.html)

Mind = blown.

~~~
alok-g
Wow! I had seen Andromeda before as a casual star-gazer and still had not
realized this, just as the cited NASA webpage points out.

------
Pitarou
It looks so different like this!

The Andromeda Galaxy was easy to spot, but I couldn't find any of the
constellations I'm familiar with (until I found the "Show Constellations and
Objects" button).

------
jimmytidey
Does anyone know what the clouds of black are in the galactic plane? Is there
something in the way, or are there no stars there?

~~~
nfg
Dust and gas blocking light from the stars behind:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstellar_dust](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstellar_dust)
\+
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_lane](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dust_lane)

------
wreegab
Just found you can zoom with the mousewheel. Zomming in on what appears an
interesting feature reveals more and more details. This is just awesome. I
can't help but feel more insignificant than usual when exploring this sky map.

~~~
rtkwe
It'd be even cooler if there were deeper zoom levels which linked in images
specifically of a particular object. Say I find and zoom in on the Horse Head
Nebula I get to images of that specific object.

~~~
leephillips
Well, you can click on the object which takes you to further information.

------
userulluipeste
It would had been better if this sky map was not only Earth-centric, but also
had Earth's polar coordinate system, or at least Earth's rotation axis. Here
if you look "up" and rotate the sky, there isn't a North Star sitting there,
and that's weird.

------
cellover
Smallest false-color tiny FOV long exposure photograph from Val Thorens ever:
[http://pilgrimbreak.com/sites/default/files/DSCF2027.JPG](http://pilgrimbreak.com/sites/default/files/DSCF2027.JPG)

------
tade
This looks amazing. I wish the app was available to us foreigners as well.

~~~
tehwalrus
I am about to buy an iPad for the first time, and I thought "this would be a
_great_ app, cool!" and clicked on the store link.

 _So_ annoying that it's US store only - why do devs do this, anyone know?

------
leephillips
This is so well done - I especially like the galactic reference in the lower
left corner, that shows the FOV and direction. I promise not to say anything
unkind about Flash for at least a week.

------
koala_advert
I wish there was an easy way to save the current view as a PNG. I could set it
to full screen and use Print Screen, but the app icon and interface buttons
would need to be edited out.

~~~
ds_
Indeed, it would make a nice wallpaper.

~~~
cellover
1\. Play Eve Online 2. Set a route going through dozens of hisec system 3. Hit
Autopilot (ctrl+s) 4. Enter windowless mode (ctrl+F9) 5. Sit back and enjoy
the nicest interactive screensaver o7

------
zonkey
Is there a reason why it appears more populated and dense in the middle as
opposed to the upper or lower regions? Is that the plane of our galaxy, or
something to do with the light?

~~~
ds_
Yes, it's the plane of our galaxy. If you click show constellations and
objects, you can see where we are in the spiral, bottom left.

~~~
jordanthoms
Interesting, I haven't seen this clustering from looking at the sky before -
is it because this is more sensitive than the naked eye?

~~~
ddeck
This is one of the downsides of living in a heavily populated area. It's quite
visible once you get away from the light pollution around cities.

------
acheron
Lovely picture. Looks a bit different from the sky outside my house: that's
what I get for living near other people...

Anyone used their iOS app? Is it better/different than Star Walk?

------
damon_c
I didn't see this info anywhere so...

Try these keys:

a for in, z for out,

and the 4 arrow keys...

much better that way!

------
nirai
sky map with higher resolution: [http://server7.sky-
map.org/v2?ra=17.243&de=-38.586&zoom=2&im...](http://server7.sky-
map.org/v2?ra=17.243&de=-38.586&zoom=2&img_source=DSS2)

------
edem
I was able to spot the Magellan clouds, the Andromeda but where is Triangulum?

~~~
lake99
Just below Andromeda. Find Mirach, the brightest star below the plane of
Andromeda, then go the same distance further south.

------
moocowduckquack
Can't get it to work on firefox (v26.0) on osx (v10.7.5)

~~~
vixen99


------
eonil
The biggest surprise to me is it requires Adobe Flash.

------
ganessh
Why it is bright only in middle and dark else where?

~~~
cellover
Imagine you are look at a CD from the center, you would see matter in the
middle but not above nor below. It is a little bit the same thing except the
solar system and our Earth are not located in the center of the galaxy but
somewhere close to the edge.

------
INTPenis
Can anyone find any planets in this photo?

~~~
warbastard
Jupiter is there. Press on the (i) icon and it shows constellations. Jupiter's
orbit is shown in green.

~~~
flpgr
The green line is actually the ecliptic, the path which the Sun travels on the
celestial sphere. You may find all the other planets along it also, because it
is coplanar with Earth's orbit around the sun and, as consequence, almost
coplanar with the other planet's orbits.

------
cauliturtle
I felt I am the actor in gravity!

------
nsxwolf
iPad / iPhone version not available? Come on.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
I know, I'm sick of websites that do things like this.

~~~
duiker101
I suppose it's because they want you to download the app that is linked on the
bottom right corner?

~~~
raldi
The link doesn't appear if you visit on an iOS device. Could you post it here?

~~~
pja
Here you go: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sky-
survey/id518884826?ls=1&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sky-
survey/id518884826?ls=1&mt=8)

------
CmonDev
No WP/Android version => failure.

~~~
tempestn
Really? The project is an abject _failure_ because it was made available
without an Android or Windows Phone version? Sure it would be cool if it had
one, but I think there are enough people out there with access to desktop
browsers or iOS devices to make it at least marginally worthwhile!

~~~
sdoering
Just do not feed (idiotic) trolls.

Who knows what hit him last day/morning/night, that killed his mood and
changed him into antisocial-hulk. ;-)

